# Hitachi M12VC problem



## EngineerInAl (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Thanks for the nice welcome.

I have a problem with my new Hitachi M12VC router. It came with a plastic attachment that I assume is for dust extraction, but I can't find any place to attach it to either the fixed base or plunge base. Does anyone have this router? 

Any help appreciated.

EngineerInAl


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Royce,
I have a model Km12vc that is a very recent purchase. I didn't get anything like that but....
Have you checked out the Hitachi site for that model and what's included? I know there's not much there and their 'instruction manual' is horrid. Maybe check out some places online that sell them.
Sorry I can't be of more help.
Barb


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Royce.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

In looking at the parts list and some "what's in the box" listing, it appears that there is a centering gauge and a template adapter sold with the kit. Any chance you could post a picture of the part?


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Sure, Tom. I got them with the router. I got both the standard and plunge bases and a few extras. Maybe that's the difference with the "K" model.

I've got 8 of the templates from 5/16" to 51/64". As I understand they are for duplicating a pattern. There's a ring, maybe the adapter?, 2 screws and an Allen wrench. 

I played with them a while back but don't ask my about that stuff today. <grin>


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Royce and welcome to the router forum, glad you could joine us


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Barb,
What was the part that you thought was for dust collection in your original post?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Royce
I believe that the second picture is a rub collar. The collar is installed on the bottom of the plate, where the bit comes through. the thread to the inside. the collet nut holds the collet in place and is used to guide the router through a template by rubbing it.The first picture looks like it would go onto the bit hole, might be used to align the collet inside the collet nut, where the bit goes in. Looks as tho it is for i/2 in. and 1/4 in. collar setup.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Tom, that dust collector thingy (Code No. 323-346) is exactly that. It's an optional accessory with my setup. But no instructions for it's use.

Thanks for the help, Howard. It's a bit like the blind leading the blind on this thread. <grin>

Here is a list of "standard accessories" for my model:
1/4" and 1/2" collet chucks 
Template Guide Adapter (attaches to the router)
Centering Gauge 
16 and 23 mm wrenches
large hole sub-base (with a straight edge)
Template Guide
lock nut
chip cover (that's a plastic guard on the plunge base).

There's also a smaller wrench... about 3/8", I think (don't do metric). It's used to adjust the cut depth setting screws.

I'm sorry that I can't be of more help, Royce and/or Tom. I really don't know much from shiola right now. But learning every day.

Howard keeps a good eye on me and keeps me from getting into too much trouble. <GRIN>


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Taking a guess here based on looking at the part in question on another site. The dust collector should sit on top of the sub base and is held in place by 2 machine screws. The tube portion will extend out the back to be hooked up to a DC or vac. I would make sure that you only use bits that will fit through the opening, otherwise things may bind up.
Hope this helps,


----------

